
Solving the XY Model Using Mixed Integer Optimization in Python - alex_hirner
http://www.philipzucker.com/solving-the-xy-model-using-mixed-integer-optimization-in-python/
======
philzook
Author here. Glad you liked the post enough to submit it!

